# Red Light Therapy for Arthritis



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried red light therapy for arthritis and if so, how well did it work?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It had no effect.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My arthritis seems to be seasonal. I thought it was under control with supplements, but it just started bothering me again. I'm very sensitive to winter, so I'm guessing it is the shorter days that triggers it for me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Need more Vitamin D?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Need more Vitamin D?


No. I just tested and it was near 60.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I woke up this morning after another night of pain. I used aspercreme which seems to help, but only for a couple of hours and then I have to reapply. I looked up seasonal arthritis to see if it was a thing and it is.

I did find a couple of things to try. Magnesium is supposed to help and I have something called magnesium oil that I can rub on my joints. I also plan to make magnesium water which is a highly absorbable method for taking magnesium. I have some tart cherry powder I bought last year and don't remember why I bought it, but it is supposed to be good for arthritis too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Capsaicin cream/roll on help some people too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Any topical is short acting. 

Cherry is good for gout. Do you think that may be a factor?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Any topical is short acting.
> 
> Cherry is good for gout. Do you think that may be a factor?


Not for me, but gout and arthritis seem to go together in some people. My uric acid is at a good level.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

A couple of people I know cut out gluten and found it lessened their joint pain. 
Maybe you've considered that already.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

A cream containing CBD gave me my mobility back from the pain in my knees.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I bought a red/infrared light. Have been using it on knees 1 day and hips the next for several days. The light is supposed to penetrate about 2" below the skin and rebuild tissue. It is also increase the amount of ATP (energy) your mitochondria produces. 

I also think dairy might add to my problem. No dairy for 3 days plus the light and pain is much less severe.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don’t know if it’s the same thing but a friend recommended an infrared heating pad for aches and holy moly...that thing is AMAZING. 
More expensive than a drug store heating pad but it gets the heat way, down deep and makes my lower back feel so much better. I found mine on Amazon. Love it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Anything that increases circulation to the affected joints will generally help.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Cutting out inflammatory foods like gluten does absolutely help. Believe it or not my boss found great relief practicing tai-chi and taking fish oil.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The arthritic pain in my hips and knees is mostly gone. I think it is the red light therapy that is doing it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Curious what red light you are using


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Curious what red light you are using


This one is probably in the top 3 lights and lowest priced.

https://www.emr-tek.com/product-page/firewave-1


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My arthritis comes and goes. I think the red light is helping as I haven't had severe pain lately, but it sure gets uncomfortable at night.

I had a thought yesterday that Plavix, which I have to take because of stents and heart valve, might be causing the arthritic pain. Sure enough, arthritis is a common side effect especially in people over 60.

I think Plavix may be the cause of my recent weight gain as well. For about a month after I started taking it, I felt hungry all the time and gained about 12 lbs. The hunger problem finally went away, but now I am up over 20 lbs. 

I started taking Plavix in mid-September and it was in early October I started having problems with arthritis and weight. Still have to do more research.


----------

